# Radaghast is a wimp!!!



## Úlairi (Mar 8, 2002)

I think Saruman was right in saying:



> '"Radaghast the Brown!" laughed Saruman, and he no longer concealed his scorn. "Radaghast the Bird-tamer! Radaghast the Simple! Radaghast the Fool! Yet he had just the wit to play the part that I set him."'



We all know that Radaghast went off into the wild and lived with his only friends i.e. the animals. Why do you guys think he was such a little weakling???


----------



## Harad (Mar 9, 2002)

When it comes down to it, whats the difference between Radaghast and Tom Bombadil? They both had certain powers. They both chose not to be involved. Of course Tom could do tricks with the OneRing, but he still remained above the fray.


----------



## Ståle (Mar 9, 2002)

The closest explanation would be that he 'failed', like Saurumann and the Blue Wizards, though in a different way(than Saurumann at least). He fell in love with the animals of ME, and spendt his days amongst them. That's not to say he did not do anything; the Eagles seem to come at very beneficial times, and as he is a friend of all creatures, it is a small possibility that he sendt them to aid Gandalf and the gang.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 10, 2002)

Perhaps the Val should have picked better Maia, save Gandalf to go to ME. Yavanna had a love for animals and Aiwendil (Radagast) was a Maia of her. He fell in love with the animals instead of sticking to his mission!!!


----------



## Grond (Mar 11, 2002)

Radagast was specifically picked by Yavanna to come to Middle-earth. He probably was a great success in her eyes. And that is all that may have mattered to both Radagast and to Yavanna.


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 11, 2002)

I don't really see Radagast as being a failure in middle-earth. Ok, he may have been more the environmentalist tree-hugger type than was good for him, but he was devoted and loyal. He was duped by Saruman, however this was not surprising since Saruman was more convincing than most. He played his part in the hope and understanding that he was actually making a worthwhile contribution. Radagast did not question Saruman for the simple fact that he had no reason too.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 12, 2002)

Radaghast i think is no wimp. Being like Yavanna he liked the animals. If i was him chosen by Yavanna, who loves the animals i would have stayed and lived with the animals because you know then that Yavanna would have liked that.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 12, 2002)

King E using a comma!! Incredible! 

I think Radagast was a cool guy, although he didn't do much in the War of the Ring. I think it's excellent that there was somebody so devoted to Nature in Middle-Earth. Radagast was too loyal and trusting, so he didn't perceive Saruman's treachery through his honey-soaked tongue but did as Saruman (the presumed Head of the Istari)commanded.


----------



## Harad (Mar 12, 2002)

*Radaghast/Bombadil--Benchwarmers*

Both Bombadil and Radaghast had powers far beyond those of mortal men. Both made tiny contributions to the War of the Rings: Bombadil helped Frodo along his way, Radaghast helped Gandalf from time to time.

Don't blame Radaghast for being a wimp unless you have the same blame for TB.


----------



## Grond (Mar 12, 2002)

The were both very powerful wimps.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 13, 2002)

Great comment Grond, but Harad, what you have said about Tom is quite cynical. Tom had no mission, yet he still helped Frodo. Radagast HAD a mission, yet he abandoned it, with a little help from time to time. Yes, they had powers far beyond men, and both of them used it. Radagast needed to use his powers in the War of the Ring, yet he didn't and Tom didn't need to at all as these affairs didn't concern him at all. And he STILL helped Frodo. I am going to stick to my opinion that Radagast was a wimp and Tom Bombadil was not. And by the way Grond, yes, Radagast was a powerful wimp, but he was still a wimp!


----------



## Harad (Mar 13, 2002)

Oh sure...cut slack for Bombadil. No mission? Middle Earth was collapsing around him and TB couldnt bother himself to get involved. I dont think I give him ANY credit for that.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 13, 2002)

I wasn't cutting TB any slack, Harad. He didn't do anything because he wasn't asked. The Council of Elrond suggested he should be a part of it, and keep the Ring, but they knew he would forget it and misplace it because he didn't care for such things! Radagast knew of the Ring, he knew of his mission, yet he abandoned it. Bombadil as I have said HAD NO mission. He didn't really know that ME was collapsing around him, but was in his own world where Dark Lords didn't matter to him. TB deserved no credit, but he didn't deserve to be classified as a wimp!


----------



## Harad (Mar 13, 2002)

There's a difference between being drafted and volunteering. Tom Bombabadil for all his love of ME was too uninterested or addled to contribute to its defense. Someone who has the power to make a difference but doenst even try is the very defintion of a WIMP.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 15, 2002)

Radagast failed his mission and wasn't allowed to return to aman because he thought that there was no hope in men and he forsook humanity and went to liver amongst the birds and animals. He left his task. I think he was a whimp that didn't do what he was sent to do.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 15, 2002)

A slightly off-topic question...

Is Radagast's name spelled Radaghast in the British edition of LotR? I see it that way quite a bit on this forum, but in the American edition (at least) there's no 'h' in 'Radagast'.


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2002)

Personally, I think Radaghast is mentioned too little in all of Lord of the Rings for someone to defy him as a wimp. It never really occurred to me that he was, and he is, after all, a wizard. I might make a decision if he was explained more in the book. That is all I have to say.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 16, 2002)

It is obvious that Radagast was a wimp and Bombadil was NOT, Harad. Just because he didn't help it doesn't mean he was a wimp. It's just like saying that the Dwarves were wimps because they really didn't help at all, save Gimli (one dwarf), yet they were not wimps. If there was a Dwarf army at the Balck Gates with Gondor and Rohan, then the result may have been different even if Sauron hadn't been destroyed. Where as someone who needs to help for the salvation of Middle-earth and doesn't help at all, even when he is supposed to be helping and still he doesn't, but instead flees and lives with animals is my EXACT CLASSIFICATION of a GENUINE WIMP!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *It is obvious that Radagast was a wimp and Bombadil was NOT, Harad. Just because he didn't help it doesn't mean he was a wimp. It's just like saying that the Dwarves were wimps because they really didn't help at all, save Gimli (one dwarf), yet they were not wimps. If there was a Dwarf army at the Balck Gates with Gondor and Rohan, then the result may have been different even if Sauron hadn't been destroyed. Where as someone who needs to help for the salvation of Middle-earth and doesn't help at all, even when he is supposed to be helping and still he doesn't, but instead flees and lives with animals is my EXACT CLASSIFICATION of a GENUINE WIMP! *





That is right. Although i will disagree with the dwarves. They fought Valiantly at the foot of erebor and without them maybe Arnor would have been overrun. They also fought in the warsn of the 5 armies, and the one in moria. Freeing up the mountain passage again. If they were whimps so would be the elves in rivendell, valinor, lindon and the havens. They did nothing. That i do agree with you on.Remember Radagast was sent for a job to do. He was scared and he backed out. He failed. But it is hard to classify someone as a whimp. Just becasue they didn't do something as doesn't make them a whimp. It might make them brave in some instances like "not following peer pressure". But ui think he is more of a whimp then bombadil.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 16, 2002)

I dunno, I spell it Radagast, and I have three versions of the book...

Radagast was not a wimp. He didn't do much anything, but it doesn't menan he didn't have the guts or the willpower or the loyalty to do it!


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks for the backup Beleg! This argument was between me and Harad, but ut appears that he has let it be. Radagast had power to stop things happening, he did nothing, but instead fled from his mission notice the word *'fled'*. If you flee from something, you are afraid of it and you do not not have the guts to stand up to it. That is an exact defintion of a WIMP!


----------

